# Blues Great Otis Rush Has Died



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Chicago blues guitarist Otis Rush dead at 84.
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/otis-rush-chicago-blues-guitarist-dead-731136/


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The pillars underlying the music of "our" era are, one by one, being taken out from under the structure that we are most familiar with.

But newer structures are always being built. I am reminded of this by a bit of the lyrics from Billy Joel's _Summer, Highland Falls_:

They say that these are not the best of times
But they're the only times I've ever known
And I believe there is a time for meditation
In cathedrals of our own


----------

